# Sunday lunch: Which pub?



## jigotai (Feb 2, 2008)

I want to take my mum and my sis (9yrs old) out for a decent pub lunch tomorrow, has anyone got any recomendations? We're gonna be around the North East of Bristol, but have a car.

Let's eat!


----------



## xenon (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't know that area.

 King Street in town though, has a couple of good places. The Chlanndogger Trou and King William.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd go to the Wellington on Glos Road - very good food, big portions. Not cheap but good value. Good beer and lots of room. But get there earlier rather than later to get your order in.

http://www.bathales.com/pubs/wellington.html


----------



## jigotai (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmmm. What about countryside pubs? I want somewhere cosy with good traditional food, but whenever I take em out, it's been an underwhelming experience. 

Sorry to be picky, G


----------



## Geri (Feb 2, 2008)

If you fancy a trip out, you could try the Priory in Portbury (on the way to Portishead) - they do lovely food in there, although it's quite pricy.

Other than that there are loads of gastropubs around, I haven't tried any of them myself but I've read good reviews of the following:

Robin Hood's Retreat, Gloucester Road, Bishopston
The Albion, Clifton
The Kensington Arms, Redland
The Cross Hands, Fishponds (award winning chef).


----------



## jigotai (Feb 2, 2008)

The crosshands, eh? Might be the one, it's certainly close by. Anyone been there recently? Is it kid friendly?

Thanks Geri!


----------



## Geri (Feb 2, 2008)

Mixed reviews on Beer in the Evening:

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/24/24365/Cross_Hands/Fishponds

Keep meaning to try it as it's just up the road, but we always end up in the Wetherspoons


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2008)

The reviews seem to be mixed between 'not that bad' and 'crap'. Good Beer Guide says it's 'strictly adults only'.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2008)

I had lunch at The Robin Hood's Retreat today - their £10 for 2 courses lunchtime menu. All agreed it was very good. Wouldn't want to pay their full prices tho.

There were a few kids in there but it strikes me as the sort of place that welcomes kids as long as they stay put and don't make too much noise!


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 2, 2008)

had an evening meal in the robins hood retreat a year ago, and was properly awesome, really. Gf went for sunday lunch there before xmas and said it was something special too, would recommend.


----------



## Geri (Feb 3, 2008)

I keep meaning to try it out. It looks very different now to when I used to live in Bishopston. It used to be a total dive!


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 3, 2008)

Yea, that and the prince of wales (and to some degree the flyer) have all really been tarted up massively over the last few years. Can't say as i mind really.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 3, 2008)

The prince of wales fucked it up a bit tho. I find it scruffy and a bit smelly recently. The food is good but the service is awful. Tried to be a wine bar and now seems to be heading back to gastropub. But no real identity. And the unisex bogs - I don't like em and I'm a chap. My partner is even less understanding to find drunken blokes pissing in the lavvie with the door open. Better when it was a proper pub. 

Flyer on the other hand is much improved. Good food, good service - my missus and her mates were given free drinks cos they had been waiting 40 mins for their meal - which I spose is good and bad service, but they hadn't complained, it was just offered. And food is pretty good.


----------

